# Craftsman Driftbreaker Handlebars twist



## bigragu98 (Feb 15, 2016)

On my Craftsman Driftbreaker that I just purchased the handlebars are bent/twisted. I did some research on this and found out that its a common issue with the Driftbreakers because its such a monsterous heavy tank of a machine. I can easily straighten the bars, but I'm just concerned that it will just keep twisting and deforming due to the excessive weight of the machine. Has anyone had this issue and come up with a solution such as stiffner bars or angle iron to stiffen and support the handlebars. Just curious as to what the solution is to this common problem. Thanks, Larry


----------



## toroused (Mar 1, 2015)

One of the regular posters is "hcbph" - if I have it right - and he is a Craftsman expert. He should be along soon.

Here's a recent post of his that I recently tagged on changing the tire types out on old Craftman gear drive machines. 

Link: Modifying a snowblower from hard rubber tires to pneumatic tires in Modification Projects/Topics Forum


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I have not had handlebars twist even on a Driftbuster but I have had some damaged handlebars before. Bought a blower back after sold and the buyer backed into it with a vehicle and bent/damaged them. Got some replacements but want to save them as a test. 
If I had bending or twisting, about the only things I can think of is either find some stronger handlebars, make some newer heavier ones or reinforce what you have. 
I took some damaged ones and tried fixing them just because. Straightened out what I could, pulled out what I could then mig welded up what I could. Then added some 5/16" or 3/8" steel rod, I heated and bent to shape then mig welded on. You really want a better welder than I am to do it. I burnt through a couple of spots, but ultimately got them filled in. The way I did it was to tack the bat on one end, heat the rod to red hot then tack weld that spot and kept going till I got to the end of the rod. Not beautiful but it did work for me.

That's my suggestions.

Paul


----------



## bigragu98 (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks Paul. I'll see what I can do to stiffen them up. As always, I appreciate your input. Larry


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Larry

Thinking on this some more, I'm wondering if it's really the handlebars?
Those things use a special captured nut with a shoulder on them that fits into a square hole in the chassis to mount the bars. If those were lost or whatever and replaced with a regular nut inside the tractor unit then the bars could move. Now that I have seen, there's a thin metal clip around the nut that holds the nut in place and they do have a tendency to break off. Before doing anything else, insure that all the bolts on the mounts and the panel between the handlebars are tight.

Paul


----------



## bigragu98 (Feb 15, 2016)

OK. I'll check to make sure the clips are there and the bolts are tight. Thanks


----------

